# UK girls, what size are you?



## LoisP

Random, just thought i'd be nosey and see what the average size of all us teen mummies is. Hopefully I wont be the only one who isn't a size 8 and It will make me feel better :)

I added multiple choice because some people buy different sizes depending on the shop :flow:


----------



## stephx

10 :) I'm still flabby though I need to tone badly x


----------



## _laura

Size 14, Ive got a flabby tummy I need to sort out and I'll be back in my 12's and be happy :happydance:


----------



## lily123

I'm a size 10 to 12... although probably leaning more to a 12 atm!


----------



## Youngling

It depends on the shop really. Sometimes i can squeeze into a size 8 but its mainly a 10
x


----------



## sarah0108

I put 10 because I wear mostly 10's I have a few 8s and 12s though :) my whole body is just made up of fat though :rofl: I have no tone anywhere but my arms! Must be the double buggy ;) x


----------



## LoisP

lily123 said:


> I'm a size 10 to 12... although probably leaning more to a 12 atm!

Same here really. :)
But i've found i'm size 12 in jeans, size 10 in leggings, tops, jackets...
So basically I have size 12 thighs and bum lol


----------



## _laura

LoisP said:


> lily123 said:
> 
> 
> I'm a size 10 to 12... although probably leaning more to a 12 atm!
> 
> Same here really. :)
> But i've found i'm size 12 in jeans, size 10 in leggings, tops, jackets...
> So basically I have size 12 thighs and bum lolClick to expand...

God I've not worn jeans for ages, I'm probably a size 3456533 if I tried them on :haha:


----------



## LoisP

_laura said:


> LoisP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lily123 said:
> 
> 
> I'm a size 10 to 12... although probably leaning more to a 12 atm!
> 
> Same here really. :)
> But i've found i'm size 12 in jeans, size 10 in leggings, tops, jackets...
> So basically I have size 12 thighs and bum lolClick to expand...
> 
> God I've not worn jeans for ages, I'm probably a size 3456533 if I tried them on :haha:Click to expand...

Jeans are annoying. I rarely wear them, but I treated myself to some nice light blue ripped jeans a couple of weeks ago, bought them in a 14 because I couldn't be bothered to try them on so i knew i'd be safer to just get 14, got back, and they're a little too big, so bought another similiar pair in a 12 and they fit perfectly.
But yeah, leggings > jeans, any day.


----------



## bbyno1

Im size 8 bottoms and size 6 tops x


----------



## ~RedLily~

size 12 but they are starting to get quite baggy now


----------



## annawrigley

I'm a 10 :) I can fit size 8 tops but they look stupid on me cos of the size of my boooobies :haha:


----------



## _laura

annawrigley said:


> I'm a 10 :) I can fit size 8 tops but they look stupid on me cos of the size of my boooobies :haha:

I have that problem! I have to buy tops too big for my stomach to fit my boobs.


----------



## Rhio92

_laura said:


> annawrigley said:
> 
> 
> I'm a 10 :) I can fit size 8 tops but they look stupid on me cos of the size of my boooobies :haha:
> 
> I have that problem! I have to buy tops too big for my stomach to fit my boobs.Click to expand...

Same :haha: Can be a nightmare sometimes :dohh:
I'm usually a size 8... They have NOOOO boob room whatsoever! x


----------



## rockys-mumma

Im an 8 generally, sometimes a 6 or 10. And I am bigger on top than on bottom because of my boobs! But I eat like a horse, but have malabsorption so find it hard to put on weight! 

Although that sounds like a fabulous condition to have, its actually shite because they dont know why I dont absorb stuff and I also dont absorb the good stuff that I need, like iron ect, so I feel crappy all the time and am aneimic at generally every blood test I have!

If I didnt eat crap all the time and lots of it, I would probably be under a 
dietician but I keep my BMI just over 18. Sigh, what a hard life it is eating all this food!!! :roll: :haha:


----------



## _laura

rockys-mumma said:


> Sigh, what a hard life it is eating all this food!!! :roll: :haha:

I only have to look at a cake and I put on 5lbs! :haha:


----------



## Neferet

I'm a size 14... I was size 10 before I got pregnant. Hopefully I'll lose some of the weight I put on now that I've started going swimming.


----------



## sineady

size 8 bottoms
size 10 tops 
xx


----------



## amybean

generally size 8 in trousers, size 10 in some jeans depending where i get them from, and a size 10 in tops which is weird as I only have 32b boobs, and a toned tumtum :/ :shrug:


----------



## lucy_x

Great so im the only one size 16 :cry: 
I am loosing weight though, Cant wait to put my size 12's on again! :happydance:


----------



## laura1991

Im usually a size six, but sometimes need a size 8 in skinny jeans because i like them really skinny :) and i have a sevre lack of boobs!


----------



## rainbows_x

I'm a 10-12.


----------



## EffyKat

I've just gotten back into my size 8s so hopefully by two months time I'll be toned once more


----------



## shelx

size 10 on top 14 on bottom so i put 12 ;) lol


----------



## sarah0108

im odd :dohh: my legs are like size 8, hips are 10 and top can be 8 :dohh: plus i have a permenant muffin top :| even with no clothes on, ARGH!


----------



## divershona

Size 16 pre-pregnancy and now I'm a 12 :D


----------



## KiansMummy

I'm size 10 but can sometimes fit in 8's depending on the shop


----------



## MissMamma

annawrigley said:


> I'm a 10 :) I can fit size 8 tops but they look stupid on me cos of the size of my boooobies :haha:

Snap! its rubbish isnt it. i hate having big boobies :(

oh and sarah i feel your pain about the muffin top :cry:


----------



## Jellyt

I wish I had the boob problem! My boobs are tiny :(. I'm a size 4/6/children's clothes! I'm only 5 ft 1 too soo i'm stupidly little!


----------



## lily123

Size 10 is winninggggggg :winkwink:


----------



## leoniebabey

im a size 12 
i'll never fit in less that a 10/12 on the top because i have such a wide back and i dont have huge boobs but there a D so with the boobs and back i cant get anything smaller on
and my bum is HUGE :(


----------



## flutterbywing

Lucy your not the only 16, I'm a 16 too, and I've lost 4 stone already ;)


----------



## Bumblebee20

Hi Im a size 6 or 8 im skinny built and having kids never made a differece to my figure


----------



## Luke's_mummy

I'm an 18 :'( :cry:


----------



## Luke's_mummy

Oh and I have stupily massive boobs and hips


----------



## sarah0108

I have wide hips alice :thumbup:


----------



## _laura

I just have a flabby tummy Alice, don't worry. The amount I'm eating at the moment I think I'm going to ballooooooooon. I like cake too much.


----------



## hurryupsept

Luke's_mummy said:


> Oh and I have stupily massive boobs and hips

same here! not good, not good :nope:


----------



## Luke's_mummy

im jsut fat fat fat fat fat fat fat :'( Cries becasue you're all skinny :(


----------



## QuintinsMommy

Luke's_mummy said:


> I'm an 18 :'( :cry:

me too, looked at a clothing conversion chart and thats what I am . here Im a size 16 pant lol so that makes it sound better!:haha:

*puts down slice of pizza *


----------



## Luke's_mummy

Thanks rome :) You mkaes me feel better.... Luke ate my pizza!


----------



## QuintinsMommy

Luke's_mummy said:


> Thanks rome :) You mkaes me feel better.... Luke ate my pizza!

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Abblebubba

> I'm an 18 :'(

Im an 18 on a good day, and im a 18/20 in bottoms!
Jeans i dont even try to get them on i cant otherwise 
id be in size 22+ and i would rather not wear them. 
:cry:- i used to be a size 12 bottom, 10 tops!!!! 
That was pre-pregnancy :nope:
and im in a wheelchair so i have no chance of ever 
losing the weight again, i cant even go to the gym


----------



## pinkribbon

12 bottom, sometimes 10 top but generally 12 x


----------



## sarah0108

Well I think you all look fab no matter what size! :thumbup: :hugs: and I have seen all your lots post preg pictures and you're all yummy mummys ;)

Xx


----------



## Natasha2605

Size 12 in jeans and 10 in everything else xx


----------



## Marzipan_girl

I'm a size 6 and 5'7 so i'm a scrawny thing. Like a beanpole lol.
People tell me I should gain weight and TBH I know i'm unhealthy thin (my BMI is just under 17.5) but even the thought of gaining weight makes me want to cry!


----------



## casann

16-18 but i am 22 weeks pregnant . I put sooo much weight on with Oscar though and went to a size 20-22 so have lost some since him - but pre preg i was a size 12 hopefully after i have my little girl i can shrink abck down x x


----------



## mixedmama

I'm a 10 now. I used to be a 10 (tops) and 12 (bottoms) before I had Ava.


----------



## lily123

Marzipan_girl said:


> I'm a size 6 and 5'7 so i'm a scrawny thing. Like a beanpole lol.
> People tell me I should gain weight and TBH I know i'm unhealthy thin (my BMI is just under 17.5) but even the thought of gaining weight makes me want to cry!

I think being slim suits you hun! Do you do any modelling? xxx


----------



## Char.due.jan

I was a size 6/8 before getting pregnant now I'm an 8. I went to trafford centre yesterday and ended up an emotional, crying wreck when a size 8 wouldn't fit me' in warehouse. I refuse to buy a size 10! I can't wait until I can do some vigourous exercise!


----------



## lily123

Char.due.jan said:


> I was a size 6/8 before getting pregnant now I'm an 8. I went to trafford centre yesterday and ended up an emotional, crying wreck when a size 8 wouldn't fit me' in warehouse. I refuse to buy a size 10! I can't wait until I can do some vigourous exercise!

Really? Size 10 isn't fat though, far from it... it's not the end of the world!


----------



## Char.due.jan

Oh I know it isn't, I have a bit of a self image issue though :| and I see if I get a bigger size I'll just get bigger and bigger, silly I know :(


----------



## lily123

Hm. I'd just be a little careful, idk maybe i'm over sensitive, but you saying that you were a crying wreck when a size 8 didn't fit you, and refusing to buy a size 10, won't exactly make the ladies who wear bigger than a size 10 feel very nice about themselves.
Don't want you to think i'm jumping on you, i'm just saying :flower:


----------



## leoniebabey

I USED to fit a size 8, when i was like 10/11 then my hips just widened and went from and 8 to a 12 like that, (which is why i already had stretchmarks because i went up so quickly)
so even if i lost weight i'd still have wide hips and broad shoulders and back. It's just how i'm built, people say 'there no such thing as big boned your just fat' well i beleive there is i DO have big bones hence the fact i have a back like a bloke :| I used to be so healthy as well did trampolining, dance AND went to the gym and i was still a size 12.

All you girls who are tiny and think being a size 10 is bad why?
a size 10 to me is still skinny! I am hoping to get down to a 10 if i stick to my diet and gym it but going up to a 10 is not the end of the world. I'd much rather have a bit weight on and look healthy than aspire to be a stick


----------



## rainbows_x

I'm hoping to get down to a size 10 to, I would be happy to be a size 10!
I used to be a size 8, was always showing my figure off! Then went to a size 10 then got pregnant!

I wouldn't dress the way I used to, I'm always wearing long tops now to hide my stretch marks.
Leonie my hips are HUGE, they were always wide and everyone used to joke I had childbearing hips lol, since having LO though they've doubled, with love handles on top :lol:


----------



## annawrigley

Whats wrong with sticks? Sticks are cool. You can play games with them. Pooh sticks is my personal favourite. They also hold lollies up.


----------



## lily123

:rofl:


----------



## leoniebabey

rainbows_x said:


> I'm hoping to get down to a size 10 to, I would be happy to be a size 10!
> I used to be a size 8, was always showing my figure off! Then went to a size 10 then got pregnant!
> 
> I wouldn't dress the way I used to, I'm always wearing long tops now to hide my stretch marks.
> Leonie my hips are HUGE, they were always wide and everyone used to joke I had childbearing hips lol, since having LO though they've doubled, with love handles on top :lol:

Oh my love handles are awful and i have like a back shelf thing going on, not attractive! I wouldnt like to be anything less than a 10 because for my height and build it just wouldnt suit me. 
I dont dress how i used to either i always wear long tops over leggins i've not worn a t-shirt (unless a longish one) since having him. 



annawrigley said:


> Whats wrong with sticks? Sticks are cool. You can play games with them. Pooh sticks is my personal favourite. They also hold lollies up.

lmao! You are funny ;) I just image a stick insect, not attractive. but lol at pooh sticks what even is that!


----------



## lily123

leoniebabey said:


> rainbows_x said:
> 
> 
> I'm hoping to get down to a size 10 to, I would be happy to be a size 10!
> I used to be a size 8, was always showing my figure off! Then went to a size 10 then got pregnant!
> 
> I wouldn't dress the way I used to, I'm always wearing long tops now to hide my stretch marks.
> Leonie my hips are HUGE, they were always wide and everyone used to joke I had childbearing hips lol, since having LO though they've doubled, with love handles on top :lol:
> 
> Oh my love handles are awful and i have like a back shelf thing going on, not attractive! I wouldnt like to be anything less than a 10 because for my height and build it just wouldnt suit me.
> I dont dress how i used to either i always wear long tops over leggins i've not worn a t-shirt (unless a longish one) since having him.
> 
> 
> 
> annawrigley said:
> 
> 
> Whats wrong with sticks? Sticks are cool. You can play games with them. Pooh sticks is my personal favourite. They also hold lollies up.Click to expand...
> 
> lmao! You are funny ;) I just image a stick insect, not attractive. but lol at *pooh sticks what even is th*at!Click to expand...

It's where you throw sticks off a bridge, and the first stick to come through the other end wins :D kind of like a stick race :lol:


----------



## annawrigley

Its a great game!


----------



## leoniebabey

oh thats sounds like a great game shall we all meet up and go play pooh sticks then ;) :)


----------



## rainbows_x

Why is it called pooh sticks :lol:


----------



## leoniebabey

its off winnie the pooh but i just didnt know what they actually did :)


----------



## rainbows_x

Ohh I did wonder!


----------



## Mellie1988

Im a size 12, would love to be a size 10 again but it wouldn't be the end of the world if I wasnt....i'd rather be a slimmer toned size 12 if i'm honest....think girls with curves are alot more attractive! 

:haha: at pooh sticks


----------



## lucy_x

flutterbywing said:


> Lucy your not the only 16, I'm a 16 too, and I've lost 4 stone already ;)

youve had 3 babies you have an excuse :haha: 

:shock: 4 stone! well done you! how did you manage that?!? iv lost 2lbs :haha:
x x


----------



## Char.due.jan

In no way do I mean offence or think a size ten or larger is fat. I think I am fat and I think if I get a bigger size I will just get bigger and bigger. I've always been thin so its hard now I've had a baby and I'm not as I used to be. I have a problem with my weight and a general self esteem/self image issue not just about my weight. Sorry if I offended anyone in what I said I really didn't mean to :flower: I wish I could be happy at the size I am now but I'm not :( sorry again


----------



## Jemma_x

Im a 6-8


----------



## xSophieBx

I'm a 10, Just need to tone up now! & lose the thigh and bum too! Dam pregnancy lol. They do say it can take upto a year to lose the weight. I havent even tried losing the weight.. Def need to start a diet! x


----------



## rockys-mumma

Char.due.jan said:


> In no way do I mean offence or think a size ten or larger is fat. I think I am fat and I think if I get a bigger size I will just get bigger and bigger. I've always been thin so its hard now I've had a baby and I'm not as I used to be. I have a problem with my weight and a general self esteem/self image issue not just about my weight. Sorry if I offended anyone in what I said I really didn't mean to :flower: I wish I could be happy at the size I am now but I'm not :( sorry again


Don't worry hun, im the same. I look in the mirror sometimes and hate myself. I think im fat, ugly, saggy - the list goes on. But everyone says "omg your so slim you have no right to moan, people would love to look like you, ect." But just because we are at the smaller dress size of the scale, it doesn't mean we cant have problems with self esteem, self image. I actually think I have a bit of an eating disorder, not in a anorexia/bullimia sense, but my mental attitude. I have massive issues, the same as you described. I done exactly the same as you in river island when I was about 3 wks PP, I ended up buying a pair of jeans that fitted me perfectly one size bigger than pre-pregnancy and was gutted! (what a nob lol) Anyway, like a month later they were too big! Im sure it was my hips. Anyway your baby is still so diddy its not just weight its bone structure, water retention, your uterus shrinking and lots of other things! Give it time and chin up :hugs:


----------



## Char.due.jan

rockys-mumma said:


> Char.due.jan said:
> 
> 
> In no way do I mean offence or think a size ten or larger is fat. I think I am fat and I think if I get a bigger size I will just get bigger and bigger. I've always been thin so its hard now I've had a baby and I'm not as I used to be. I have a problem with my weight and a general self esteem/self image issue not just about my weight. Sorry if I offended anyone in what I said I really didn't mean to :flower: I wish I could be happy at the size I am now but I'm not :( sorry again
> 
> 
> Don't worry hun, im the same. I look in the mirror sometimes and hate myself. I think im fat, ugly, saggy - the list goes on. But everyone says "omg your so slim you have no right to moan, people would love to look like you, ect." But just because we are at the smaller dress size of the scale, it doesn't mean we cant have problems with self esteem, self image. I actually think I have a bit of an eating disorder, not in a anorexia/bullimia sense, but my mental attitude. I have massive issues, the same as you described. I done exactly the same as you in river island when I was about 3 wks PP, I ended up buying a pair of jeans that fitted me perfectly one size bigger than pre-pregnancy and was gutted! (what a nob lol) Anyway, like a month later they were too big! Im sure it was my hips. Anyway your baby is still so diddy its not just weight its bone structure, water retention, your uterus shrinking and lots of other things! Give it time and chin up :hugs:Click to expand...

Thanks hun, I'm glad someone sees it the way I do. I also think I have an issue about my mental attitude towards my weight. Just because we are at the other end of the scale doesn't mean we have real issues. And thanks :) I just can't wait until I can exercise!


----------



## Marzipan_girl

lily123 said:


> Marzipan_girl said:
> 
> 
> I'm a size 6 and 5'7 so i'm a scrawny thing. Like a beanpole lol.
> People tell me I should gain weight and TBH I know i'm unhealthy thin (my BMI is just under 17.5) but even the thought of gaining weight makes me want to cry!
> 
> I think being slim suits you hun! Do you do any modelling? xxxClick to expand...

Awww thankyou!!! :hugs:
Yes I think my OH likes my figure too, although he says he worrys mostly about my health and would rather I gained a little weight so i'm an 8-10 so that i'm healthier than any other reason. I got picked on at school for losing weight and yo-yoing around a very low weight for a few years growing up, even though I found it very difficult to eat and stuff so i'm quite self-concious about wearing revealing clothes these days. It really can go both ways, the body self concious thing! Feeling too fat/too thin.
The modelling thing made me smile! I used to do child/teen modelling when I was growing up but haven't done any since I was 17 as exams and things got in the way, and then pregnancy! Plus I'd not be able to do proper modelling now as i'm not a cute teen anymore but not tall enough to do proper adult fashion modelling :(


----------



## Lauraxamy

I clicked 8 and 10 because I'm inbetween and it's annoying!
I have no boobs what so ever so a size 10 top thats low cut can really gape at the top and look ridiculious BUT a size 8 doesn't always cover my flabby horrible tummy since having LO, same with my jeans... a size 10 can fall down but a size 8 I can't fasten because of my tummy


----------



## lily123

Marzipan_girl said:


> lily123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marzipan_girl said:
> 
> 
> I'm a size 6 and 5'7 so i'm a scrawny thing. Like a beanpole lol.
> People tell me I should gain weight and TBH I know i'm unhealthy thin (my BMI is just under 17.5) but even the thought of gaining weight makes me want to cry!
> 
> I think being slim suits you hun! Do you do any modelling? xxxClick to expand...
> 
> Awww thankyou!!! :hugs:
> Yes I think my OH likes my figure too, although he says he worrys mostly about my health and would rather I gained a little weight so i'm an 8-10 so that i'm healthier than any other reason. I got picked on at school for losing weight and yo-yoing around a very low weight for a few years growing up, even though I found it very difficult to eat and stuff so i'm quite self-concious about wearing revealing clothes these days. It really can go both ways, the body self concious thing! Feeling too fat/too thin.
> The modelling thing made me smile! I used to do child/teen modelling when I was growing up but haven't done any since I was 17 as exams and things got in the way, and then pregnancy! Plus I'd not be able to do proper modelling now as i'm not a cute teen anymore but not tall enough to do proper adult fashion modelling :(Click to expand...

I agree it can definitely go both ways! I think (without sounding too pervy :lol:) you should definitely try get yourself into modelling! I think you'd be really good at it. How tall are you hun? I used to do child modelling too (and glamour when i was 18-19 :blush:) but i'm not tall enough (or slim enough anymore ha!) for fashion either :(
xxx


----------



## sarah0108

I didn't know you did glamour modelling linz :haha: saucy minx ;) x


----------



## Nimoo

im a size 8-10 depends on the shop :D


----------



## emmylou92

im a size 8 but i only went up to a size ten in late pregnancy.


----------



## sarah0108

Offically feel like a chunk :rofl: I'm short so I don't 'look' like a size 10


----------



## emmylou92

Im short too 5ft 3....though the avarage woman in the UK is 5ft 2 so I have been told :)


----------



## Luke's_mummy

I used to do modling too :'( those days are long gone!


----------



## _laura

You'd never catch me modelling! Taking photos though!!


----------



## lily123

sarah0108 said:


> I didn't know you did glamour modelling linz :haha: saucy minx ;) x

Yehh it's a bit embarrassing :blush: certainly wouldn't be doing it again though!


----------



## leoniebabey

emmylou92 said:


> Im short too 5ft 3....though the avarage woman in the UK is 5ft 2 so I have been told :)

I read it's 5ft4

im 5ft5 so im around average, i USED to be so much taller than everyone then when i was 14 i sorta just stopped growing and everyone else started getting taller!


----------



## Luke's_mummy

5ft4 is average!


----------



## flutterbywing

Luke's_mummy said:


> 5ft4 is average!

That's what I thought too, I'm 5ft5 so just about average


----------



## sarah0108

emmylou92 said:


> Im short too 5ft 3....though the avarage woman in the UK is 5ft 2 so I have been told :)

I'm 5ft3 too, well I'm officially 160.5cm :rofl: i rarely see people smaller than me maybe its just because everyone I know is at least 5ft5 haha



Luke's_mummy said:


> I used to do modling too :'( those days are long gone!

Oooh Really? :winkwink: what modelling did you do Alice? Xx


lily123 said:


> sarah0108 said:
> 
> 
> I didn't know you did glamour modelling linz :haha: saucy minx ;) x
> 
> Yehh it's a bit embarrassing :blush: certainly wouldn't be doing it again though!Click to expand...


:haha: sexy mumma


----------



## Luke's_mummy

Lol Sarah! Nothing like that! 

this kinda shit. 
https://i890.photobucket.com/albums/ac104/myeggoispreggo_17/woop.jpg

yes, that is me :(


----------



## Mellie1988

Wit woooooooooooooo Alice!!! ;) 

x


----------



## annawrigley

Wow Hanna your hair!!

I'm 5'2 :D


----------



## sarah0108

Looking gurrrrrd alice!! X


----------

